# Mayweather vs Canelo



## Illya (Sep 6, 2013)

Did anyone watch it last night? I'm a massive boxing fan - having competed myself in the amateurs for the last 7 years, and yesterday witnessed the greatest extend his record to 45-0 and school Alvarez... I really don't think anyone on this planet can beat Mayweather (in he weight group)


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

For the purse he took away with him it should of been the best fight of all time :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Not seem it but the only fight mayweather has left is the Pac man IMO


----------



## Illya (Sep 6, 2013)

danwel said:


> Not seem it but the only fight mayweather has left is the Pac man IMO


If that fight happened and Money May beat Pac his legacy as the greatest ever will be secured IMO


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Interesting tactic that Mayweather uses to fight, a very defensive stance in which his shoulders and hand takes most of the hits. Difficult to get him with his precision and fast jabs.

I give kudos to Canelos, young and gave it a try to fight a top notch fighter.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I was very disappointed in alvarez. I felt he didn't do much. I know mayweather is a defensive genius and is very hard to hit but I felt alvarez just waited to long to throw anything and let mayweather fight his fight.

Do think there is anyone who is fast enough or clever enough to beat him just now. I feel the fight with pac has past and that pac is no longer the fighter he was. Think mayweather would walk all over him now.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Apparently Mayweather v Khan is the next fight


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

danwel said:


> Apparently Mayweather v Khan is the next fight


that will never happen khan is not on that level just yet it would be the mismatch of the decade


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

no one can beat mayweather he always was the best p4p in the world


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

khurum6392 said:


> that will never happen khan is not on that level just yet it would be the mismatch of the decade


Agreed but that's the talk at the moment.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Khan will never be on that level. I don't think there would be much interest in that fight. Garcia, who KO'd Khan and just beat Matthysse, who has an incredible KO ratio, would be a better fight, but I think Mayweather would still be smart and fast


----------



## Illya (Sep 6, 2013)

LoL I completely agree that Khan will never be on Money May's levels.

The only thing that can make Mayweather loose is his age, but he is too smart - he will not fight as soon as he feels he is not as sharp as he should be, plus he has no reason to - being the highest paid athlete in the world - he could easily retire now.


----------

